# Bars showing football in Boracay



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

Heading to Borocay tomorrow and want to watch Leeds v C$ty, anywhere will show it?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Matt S said:


> Heading to Borocay tomorrow and want to watch Leeds v C$ty, anywhere will show it?


Only if you can presuade them to turn the basketball off.


----------

